# Ava, the Bag Lady



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava loves her bags, so I guess she's a bag lady.

Here's her newest bag - the one I won on ebay. She really likes it.
View attachment 89138



This one was given to her as a gift from Nanci (PuttiePie). She really likes it.
View attachment 89139



This is the one we bought from April (aprilb). This one is for when we get dressed up and go nice places. She really likes it.
View attachment 89140



And this is her leopard carrier bag, we use it a lot in the winter. She really likes it. And now she has a harness vest to match!
View attachment 89141



And this old thing is from Petsmart from the ferret section. And I must say....as much as she LOVES all her bags, this is still her favorite. 
View attachment 89142


Oh, we have more - like the adorable Juicy bag that we won in the raffle last year - for some reason I don't have a recent picture of her in that one! I had it out, but forgot to snap a pic when she was in it!! And then she has a few others good for airline travel. I tell her they're all her's but Archie and Abbey actually have a few of their own.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Love little pretty Ava in her bags. Isn't it funny, that the oldest bag from the ferret section is still her favorite? 

Do the rest of your crew love their bags like she does?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So cute Pat! I don't think I will ever get over how tiny she is - she's like a little rag doll! ADORABLE! I love Archie sniffing the bag - almost like he is saying, "Mom don't forget to take me too!"


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet little Ava. How lucky can a girl get? I got to see her sleeping in her Mommy's arms last week, just like a little baby doll. Makes your heart swoon.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, Ava is too darling for words!! 

Ava, ask your mom to put you in a bag and drive you to the city!! Auntie Sophia wants to kiss you on that cute little nose of yours!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...a a girl can never have enough bags! So, does Ava have her own walk in closet yet to store and display all her sassy bags?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> OMG, Ava is too darling for words!!
> 
> Ava, ask your mom to put you in a bag and drive you to the city!! Auntie Sophia wants to kiss you on that cute little nose of yours!!


I agree Sophia. I think we have to talk Pat into making a trip to the city! 
Bag lady, indeed. :smrofl::smrofl: cutest bag lady I've ever seen.:wub::wub: She looks like she has one for every day of the week -- traveling in style:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ava is such a little sweetheart in her (bags)!:wub:

Pat, I'm looking for a new bag for Effie. I want a bag that has more stable sides and outside pockets for me so I don't have to carry a purse too.

Can you think of any that would fit the bill?


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again...a a girl can never have enough bags!


Absolutely! Piper's is like your 2nd one, Pat, only it's red. I've been hunting for a "fancy" one, but I'm too cheap. :HistericalSmileylus honestly, who knows how big she'll be. Trying to wait a lil.

I write a weekly news column, so Piper has starred in it--talked about vehicle safety and how, as the safety columnist, I couldn't let her ride on my lap or shoulder. So now I buckle her carrier in the back. (with her in it, I mean :thumbsup: )


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks one heck of a lot nicer than the ones around here 

What a little sweetie. She looks awfully cute with her new haircut too.

Lola seems to like bags too, but if I take her out in one and she isn't on all four legs she isn't a happy camper. She walks, I carry the bag..... then when we get to our destination she likes to jump in the back on patios and such.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ava is adorabe , and yeah a girl can never have enough bags , and u should def put her in her bag n come to the city so dolce can meet her ..


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

now that's one hottie bag lady :aktion033::aktion033:it looks like she is quite the traveller :chili: Mommy sure loves to bring her along . .I know I would . . .btw, I am so loving Ava's new cut - its that "korean" cut I lately have been seeing and am loving it . .I bet the grooming is close to NOTHING :aktion033: Give that beauty a big hug from me please:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ava is so adorable, Pat! I love to see her, and she's sooo cute in all her bags! A girl never has enough bags. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my word, that is the cutest bag lady I have ever seen!!!:HistericalSmiley:The newest one looks like she has a lot of room to see out and that is great!! She looks so adorable looking at you in it~~~I did not realize how small she was but you can really tell in that one!!! I love it~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a cutie! :wub: and that's not_ that_ many bags  A girl can always have more!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Purple-peep said:


> Ava is such a little dog in her (bags)!:wub:
> 
> Pat, I'm looking for a new bag for Effie. I want a bag that has more stable sides and outside pockets for me so I don't have to carry a purse too.
> 
> Can you think of any that would fit the bill?



I don't have one of those either. Maybe the Bo Quigley (or something like that) :blush:.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ava is adorable in EVERY picture....she is so photogenic!!!! All her bags are so perfect for her! Ava MAKES every bag look so fashionable!

I think the second blue one might be one we have to add for our little Romeo...he is not dig gin all the pink bags and beds we have....

wet kisses to Ava!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwwe! Could Ava get any sweeter? :wub:
I am loving that haircut on her.

Ava might think: "Those aren't _bags_! Those are my mini _houses_!!!"


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Ava looks adorable in her bags! I love to collect bags,too-but Cocotini doesn't like being in them. I'm hoping my little Maltese puppy will like them better.

As far as bags with more outside pockets- have you looked at Celltei bags. I have three of their bags and they are beautiful. They will also custom make any size or color combination for you. Angie at Celltei is great. They will put more pockets on the outside if the bag doesn't have enough for you,adjust length,width, basically whatever you want!
They just recently moved all their production to Brooklyn, so I think their custom turn around time is better,too. I have 2 of their tote-o-pets which I like a lot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> Ava looks adorable in her bags! I love to collect bags,too-but Cocotini doesn't like being in them. I'm hoping my little Maltese puppy will like them better.
> 
> As far as bags with more outside pockets- have you looked at Celltei bags. I have three of their bags and they are beautiful. They will also custom make any size or color combination for you. Angie at Celltei is great. They will put more pockets on the outside if the bag doesn't have enough for you,adjust length,width, basically whatever you want!
> They just recently moved all their production to Brooklyn, so I think their custom turn around time is better,too. I have 2 of their tote-o-pets which I like a lot.


 
hummm....sounds interesting.....maybe I should look them up on line....:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, thanks so much for sharing the pics of Ava and her bags. She is just adorable and boy is she one Spoiled Maltese!:HistericalSmiley:She's a prissy little thing.:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a great bag with it being so open like that! I wonder if Cosy would like that? She hates her bags and yes, I've collected a ... ahem... few. She might like having that panoramic view better. Love Ava, haircut and all bags.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG!! She's got to be the cutest malt I have ever seen !


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> hummm....sounds interesting.....maybe I should look them up on line....:thumbsup:


Here is their website www.store.celltei.com the last one I bought is the basic tote-o-pet which has lots of mesh in the denim with denim mesh. The dog can see out, but it is harder to see in!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Modeling Career?*

:aktion033: AVA needs to try out for ? modeling career for travel bags... she has the "LOOK" and since she loves to be inside them... why not? ADORABLE in all the pictures. Thanks for sharing such cuteness with us. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ava is just too cute in all her bags. She is so tiny you could probably fit her in a wallet:biggrin:. I just love the tiny ones:wub:. How much does she weigh? Chachi is 3 lbs of pure joy


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Wow those bags are really nice and what I'm looking for too! Thank you for the info:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Ava is just too cute in all her bags. She is so tiny you could probably fit her in a wallet:biggrin:. I just love the tiny ones:wub:. How much does she weigh? Chachi is 3 lbs of pure joy


Ava is almost 3 lbs.....she's hanging around 2.8 at the moment. After she's spayed I'm sure she'll put on some weight because she loves to eat.


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

She is a cutie, I can see why she has so many bags.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That bag lady is SUPER CUTE and ROCKS all any outfit/dress that mommy puts on her ^_^ kisses to Ava are sent.

hugs
Kat

ps. that hair cut looks super fitting on Ava - I LOVE it


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

cool bags.

I'm always wondering what type of bag would be comforable and pretty for both Diamond and myself.

Ava certainly is looking pretty glam in her bags. Afterall, a girl's got to accessorize!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is not good at spelling---he says that "Ava has the gift of bag" ---I told him he probably meant the gift of "gab?" He said "whatever? I just hope she will come to Greece in one of her gabs--uh, I mean bags! 
alles liebe,
:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, Ava is a doll and don't you worry about being a bag lady, as you know, I'm the bed lady  She is a sweetheart.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That girl is sytlin'! I'm assuming she of course needs a bag to match every outfit.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

How adorable...she sure does love those bags.

Ava has the most gorgeous little face.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

BagLady?:HistericalSmiley: Nothin wrong with having a bag for every occasion. Precious little baglady you got there.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ain't nothing wrong with being a bag lady, especially if you're that cute!! :wub::wub::wub: LOL, has Ava ever met a bag she didn't like? :HistericalSmiley:


----------

